# 1985 TORO 724 MODEL 38050



## Yours and mine (Nov 14, 2021)

New to the site and tried to find a technical manual for Toro 38050 in any links in the community. Would like the wiring diagram or photo as I bypassed key switch last season and it ran fine. This year I see dangling wires and no spark. Any help would appreciated. Thanks Mark


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Yours and mine said:


> Would like the wiring diagram or photo


The best I could find is on Toro's parts page, if you look under the 'handle assembly' there is a wiring schematic pic. I'm not sure how helpful that'll be, but maybe.






Parts – 724 Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com


----------



## Yours and mine (Nov 14, 2021)

Thank you. Unfortunately I need a pic of the side of the blower were the wires all come together next to
cowling to right of carb


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Member classicat has lots of info related here:
How to Test Toro Interlock Module / Circuit


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

did you remember to throttle up the machine? i got a toro with the key and all the safety stuff bypassed also and the throttle is the only thing left that will kill the spark.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

my 38050


----------



## Yours and mine (Nov 14, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> did you remember to throttle up the machine? i got a toro with the key and all the safety stuff bypassed also and the throttle is the only thing left that will kill the spark.


Thank. I believe the next post has the pictures I requested


crazzywolfie said:


> did you remember to throttle up the machine? i got a toro with the key and all the safety stuff bypassed also and the throttle is the only thing left that will kill the spark.


Thanks. Next post has pictures I requested.


----------



## Yours and mine (Nov 14, 2021)

paulm12 said:


> my 38050
> View attachment 183029
> View attachment 183030
> View attachment 183031


Perfect. Thank you. I now know where wires will go.
Thanks. Mark


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

to tell the truth i feel like i am still lost. i really don't see how pictures of where the wires go will help you get spark back? it really seems like you shouldn't be worried about the wiring till after you get the spark back if you actually want to hook all the safety features back up.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Maybe since (ground) wires were cut previously, the wire grounding the coil is dangling against metal somewhere


----------



## Yours and mine (Nov 14, 2021)

Correct. cover had to come off. Spark still a no go. So I will have trace back all wiring. We get back to all once complete. Thanks.


----------



## Yours and mine (Nov 14, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> to tell the truth i feel like i am still lost. i really don't see how pictures of where the wires go will help you get spark back? it really seems like you shouldn't be worried about the wiring till after you get the spark back if you actually want to hook all the safety features back up.


Correct taking cover off over weekend. Thanks


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Did you make sure to throttle it up like I mention in previous post? It could save you some time tearing things apart if that is all it is. Otherwise I would wonder if the engine is old enough to have points. May need to clean and adjust the points to get a good spark again which is a time consuming job but not too bad


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If its got the exterior flywheel selinoid, with points under the flywheel, just get electronic ignition, as most exterior support that, and snip wire going to points, and leave them there.

Actually, 1985 , would that not be solid state already, or was Tecumseh not on board yet?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

I am not sure when they stopped using points and went solid state but I figured it was likely sometime in the 80's.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> I am not sure when they stopped using points and went solid state but I figured it was likely sometime in the 80's.


I just looked up my 38150: 1984 had Magnetron, 1983 38150 still had points/condenser.

I was remembering 1982, but I guess I was mis-remembering. Gawd knows I installed hundreds of the retrofit kits back in the day.










[later]
Aha, yes, 1982. I wish I could find a better reference, but this is directly from a B&S publication, just low-res:










I was remembering that new mowers in 1982/83 were arriving in our shop with the Magnetron sticker already on the starter housing; the OEM B&S retrofit/upgrade kits came with a Magnetron sticker that I manually applied after conversion, so when new mowers arrived with the sticker already installed, I was impressed.

[I never had a retrofit Magnetron kit fail, but plenty of others had trouble with them. The difference: I followed the kit's instructions and soldered the wires where indicated; others tried to get by with merely twisting the wires together.

That kit was a real bargain at under $20 back in 1982.]

From the Toro parts lookup, Toro is showing points/condenser up through 1983, but there may be a s/n breakover that isn't shown. But if you have an '84-on Toro with B&S, it looks like it should have Magnetron factory installed.


----------

